# مصرى وتونسى بيصبحوا على بعض ههههههههههههه



## tasoni queena (7 فبراير 2011)

المصري والتونسي بيصبحوا على بعض 


المصرى بيقول للتونسى :- نهارك زين


و التونسى بيقول للمصرى :- نهارك مبارك :yahoo:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه
حلوة جدا جدا 
فظيعة


----------



## +febronia+ (7 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

حلوة اووووووووووي شكراً ليكي


----------



## +febronia+ (7 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

حلوة اووووووووووي شكراً ليكي


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 فبراير 2011)

مبارك زين


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
حلوة 
*​


----------



## مريم12 (10 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههه
حلوة يا تاسونى​*


----------



## وسام شاه (10 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة
بس عايزين نغير  بقى 
يعني مثلا فيه نهارك سعيد أو نهارك حسن أو نهارك جميل... بس و حياة النبي بلاش نهارك مبارك .. 
و كمان بلاش نهارك شريف او حبيب او نظيف..


----------



## نفرتاري (10 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة دى
ميرسى كوينا*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 فبراير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة
> بس عايزين نغير  بقى
> يعني مثلا فيه نهارك سعيد أو نهارك حسن أو نهارك جميل... بس و حياة النبي بلاش نهارك مبارك ..
> و كمان بلاش نهارك شريف او حبيب او نظيف..



حلوة 
ردك جميل


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههههه
> حلوة جدا جدا
> فظيعة


 
​​شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة اووووووووووي شكراً ليكي


 
شكرا فوفو يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2011)

> مبارك زين


 
هههههههههه مع بعض
​شكرا استاذ سعيد​


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه
حلوة جدا جدا 
رائعة


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

لا خلاص مافيش مبارك 
يتولهم ربنا فى زين 
ههههههههههههه ​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (18 فبراير 2011)

حلوة اوى ​


----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2011)

روعه جدااا
هههههههههه
شكرا
​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههههه
> حلوة جدا جدا
> رائعة


​هههههههههههههه

شكرا كليمو لردك الجميل​​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 فبراير 2011)

> لا خلاص مافيش مبارك
> يتولهم ربنا فى زين
> ههههههههههههه


 
*ههههههههههههه خلاص مبارك بح*

*شكرا كوكو لردك الجميل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 فبراير 2011)

> حلوة اوى


 
شكرا شايمس لردك الجميل​​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 فبراير 2011)

> روعه جدااا
> هههههههههه
> شكرا


 
​شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههههه


 
راحوا الاتنين

شكرا الاسد المرقصى


----------



## ميرنا (11 مارس 2011)

لسه لما الليبى يصبح بقى يقوله صباحك قذافى


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه جميلة  يا قمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة يا قمر*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (12 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه جلوة أوي 
ميرسيييييي


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> لسه لما الليبى يصبح بقى يقوله صباحك قذافى



ياعم الحج هههههههههههه

شكرا ابسوتى لردك الحلو


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> هههههههههه جميلة يا قمر



شكرا يا روزاية لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> ههههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا قمر



اهو انتى هههههههههه

شكرا يا روكاااية


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> هههههههههههه جلوة أوي
> ميرسيييييي



شكرا يا قمر كتير

لردك الحلو ده


----------

